# How to report Kamikaze Cart/bus drivers in Los Angeles Union Station.



## jcs (Oct 3, 2014)

The Los Angeles Union station is a pretty busy station as it serves the second largest city in the country and has 15 passenger railroad tracks mostly used by Amtrak and Metrolink trains but also LA metro Gold as well as Metro Red and purple line subway terminus station and 8 metro bus lines at the Patsaouras Transit Plaza and some private bus lines. Many passengers using any of these means have to connect through the station and its long foot tunnel to get where they are going. As with rest of Los Angeles there are plenty of issues with buses that drive dangerously and run red lights or turn across occupied crosswalks when the walk signal is still on sometimes forcefully while blowing the horn while entering or leaving the transit plaza. I wonder what is the best way to report these dangerous bus drivers who endanger passengers entering and leaving the station. I tried emailing LA metro but no response from there.

Though the biggest issue in that station is those dangerous Taylor truck cart drivers who treat the tunnel between the station and the Patsaouras Transit plaza like a race obstacle course and often flooring it while swerving and honking, I witnessed some passengers hard to literally jump out of the way of these carts almost getting hit. Its only a matter of time these hard metal Taylor truck carts driven by kamikaze reckless drivers hit a passenger which can possibly be fatal if elderly or otherwise physically vulnerable get involved or have a passenger rider fall off it while it swerves aggressively around foot passengers in the tunnel at high speeds. It appears these are independent contractors that are not associated with any agency and the carts have no markings though I always wonder who is monitoring their conduct within the Union Station confines. I know that Union station has its own security and management though there is no complaint hotline or web report of any type. Its only a matter of time before a serious accident occurs within that tunnel if the issue remains unchecked.


----------



## Alice (Oct 3, 2014)

There are a couple of bloggers that cover LA transit, you might try to get one of them to cover the situation. Some videos might help. You might also see if you can find accident reports, see how many collisions there actually are. Sorry I can't give you names or links.


----------



## TinCan782 (Oct 3, 2014)

If they are Red Cap "cart drivers", they are Amtrak employees (or contractors) I believe. As far as the Transit Plaza is concerned, most of the buses are LA Metro with LAX Flyaway and some others thrown in. Complaints should be directed to the appropriate company. Overall, Union Station is owned and operated by LA Metro and you might contact them (metro.net)


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Oct 3, 2014)

Alice said:


> Some videos might help.


^ This.

We live in an era where clear and uncompromising video is the primary catalist for change. I suggest you post a single concise video edited to show everything that's truly dangerous at LAUS on youtube. Then send links to local news websites, local news stations, travel froums, travel blogs, etc. After a few thousand people have seen the videos start linking them to the facebook pages and twitter feeds of the companies involved. You could also try sending a video to the police department with information they can use to contact you for a deposition.


----------



## TinCan782 (Oct 3, 2014)

From Metro's "Contact Us" page...


Customer Relations: 213.922.6235
8:00am - 4:15pm (Monday-Friday)
http://www.metro.net/about/contact/

You might start there.


----------



## JS (Oct 10, 2014)

Thanks all for your wonderful information I will take videos the next time I visit this station. It seems like the station is a free for all especially for the carts. I do have a picture of the bus that forced his way through the crosswalk. Happened on September 28.
I also had strange experiences with the Metro Red/Purple subway as well with trains that display the wrong destination signs and a bunch of confusion on September 26. I wish to share.


----------



## JS (Nov 19, 2014)

The bus number is 9507 bus line 3

Incident September 28 at 12:35 pm


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Nov 19, 2014)

FrensicPic said:


> From Metro's "Contact Us" page...
> 
> 
> Customer Relations: 213.922.62358:00am - 4:15pm (Monday-Friday)
> ...





JS said:


> Thanks all for your wonderful information I will take videos the next time I visit this station. It seems like the station is a free for all especially for the carts. I do have a picture of the bus that forced his way through the crosswalk. Happened on September 28.
> 
> I also had strange experiences with the Metro Red/Purple subway as well with trains that display the wrong destination signs and a bunch of confusion on September 26. I wish to share.





JS said:


> The bus number is 9507 bus line 3
> 
> Incident September 28 at 12:35 pm


We can't help you. But someone provided you with contact information (see the top quote) where you can start.


----------

